#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Is this an Occult symbol?

## balkonas

As the title says,is this an occult symbol?

If so anyone know what it is?
And if it isnt an occult one maybe you know it ?  :Big Grin: 
Thanks for the help

----------


## balkonas

It's from a TV series and i thought it looked kinda nice so I got interested and want to find out  :Smile:

----------


## balkonas

> what tv series?


Supernatural

----------


## balkonas

> well the show supernatural should be called BS, but the symbol is closely related to arsenic , although in some drawings an extra piece has been added. but as far as being anything other i doubt it, since it comes from the show. what were they referring it as from a demon or some such tv explanation?


Allright will try to find something linked to arsenic  :Smile: 
Yea i know there's a lot of BS in the show,but still its an iteresting watch :Big Grin: 
There was no explanation for that symbol in the show,it was just some dude in heaven with that symbol.

----------

